# MacBook : configuration suffisante pour Windows ?



## rididitata (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous !
je possède un macbook pro avec la config suivante : 4Go de ram et intel core i5 2,5Ghz de mi 2012
Mais je voudrais savoir , quel est le meilleur moyen de lancer des applications windows sur mac sans trop le faire ramer ? Parallels desktop ou installer directement windows ? et quel windows ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Mai 2013)

Cela dépends des applications que tu désires utiliser. Tu veux faire quoi avec ton Mac et Windows?


----------



## rididitata (26 Mai 2013)

Ben pour mettre des applications windows pas très grosses, juste des trucs du genre monalbum photo, les petits softs...


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Mai 2013)

Alors virtualise. Passe par Virtual Box qui est gratuit si ça ne demande pas d'efforts graphiques.


----------



## Astro25 (26 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Virtual Box est très bien, mais pour pas "trop" cher tu as aussi VMware Fusion, qui est vraiment puissant, et qui contient pas mal de solutions de partage et d'intégration. Après, ça dépend de ton utilisation !

Cordialement,


----------



## rididitata (27 Mai 2013)

Je pense que je vais acheter parralles desktop, parce que j'ai vraiment eut de bon échos dessus de mes proches  Merci beaucoup !


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Mai 2013)

Essaye quand même Virtual Box avant vu que c'est gratuit et tout de même efficace. Il est de plus en plus utilisé dans l'enseignement car il permet de réaliser les mêmes TP à moindre coût. Sa seule limite c'est la 3D.


----------



## Nelson Gagné (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir

Quand j'essaie Parallels, VMare ou Virtual Box, mon vénérable Mac Book mid 2009 fait un Kernel Panic !

Des idées ?

Merci


----------



## daffyb (11 Janvier 2016)

Nelson Gagné a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Quand j'essaie Parallels, VMare ou Virtual Box, mon vénérable Mac Book mid 2009 fait un Kernel Panic !
> 
> ...


il y a quoi dans les messages du panic.log ?


----------



## Nelson Gagné (12 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir

On le trouve où ce _panic.log_ ?

Merci

PS J'ai essayé avec Spotlight mais il n'a rien trouvé


----------



## daffyb (12 Janvier 2016)

il faut lancer l'utilitaire console


----------



## Nelson Gagné (12 Janvier 2016)

Anonymous UUID:       4BF8F064-FC4F-CCF0-D25B-627497AFFC5D

Mon Jan 11 22:53:22 2016

*** Panic Report ***
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff7f9cd2550b): "OSX Watchdog Timeout: 6707m1/06727m1/06747m1/06767m1/06787m1/06807m1/06827m1/06847m1/06867m1/06887m1/06907m1/06927m1/06947m1/06967m1/06988m1/07008m1/07028m1/07048m1/07068m1/07088m1/07108m1/07128m1/07148m1/07168m1/07188m1/07208m1/07228m1/07248m1/07269m1/07289m1/07310m1/07335m0/0"@/BuildRoot/Library/Caches/com.apple.xbs/Sources/OSXWatchdog/OSXWatchdog-22/Source/AppleOSXWatchdog/AppleOSXWatchdog.cpp:234
Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff887c6fbec0 : 0xffffff801a8de792 
0xffffff887c6fbf40 : 0xffffff7f9cd2550b 
0xffffff887c6fbf80 : 0xffffff7f9cd2562d 
0xffffff887c6fbfb0 : 0xffffff801a9cbf77 
      Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
         com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog(1.0)[B92C030B-3065-3493-B9FA-EB08EB973E04]@0xffffff7f9cd24000->0xffffff7f9cd27fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[6ADFE830-2986-35D2-8C2F-6ABEDBC94F6A]@0xffffff7f9b12c000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task
Boot args: vm_compressor=2

Mac OS version:
15C50

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 15.2.0: Fri Nov 13 19:56:56 PST 2015; root:xnu-3248.20.55~2/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 17EA3101-D2E4-31BF-BDA9-931F51049F93
Kernel slide:     0x000000001a600000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff801a800000
__HIB  text base: 0xffffff801a700000
System model name: MacBook5,2 (Mac-F22788AA)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 7417671901302
last loaded kext at 141208241042: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBODD    3.7.1 (addr 0xffffff7f9cc73000, size 28672)
last unloaded kext at 202748363834: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub    900.4.1 (addr 0xffffff7f9c031000, size 12288)
loaded kexts:
org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxNetAdp    5.0.10
org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxNetFlt    5.0.10
org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxUSB    5.0.10
com.avira.kext.FileAccessControl    1.2.2
org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxDrv    5.0.10
com.Cycling74.driver.Soundflower    1.6.7
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor    1.9.5d0
com.apple.driver.AGPM    110.20.21
com.apple.filesystems.autofs    3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog    1
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA    272.51.3
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight    170.8.3
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport    4.4.3f4
com.apple.GeForceTesla    10.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient    3.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl    1.2.13
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin    1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC    3.1
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC    1.70
com.apple.driver.pmtelemetry    1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet    1.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager    4.4.3f4
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X    7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHV    1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelSlowAdaptiveClocking    4.0.0
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor    3.0.4d1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTrackpad    245.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyEventDriver    245.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard    245.4
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless    1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib    1.0.0
com.apple.BootCache    38
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController    327.5
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient    3.7.7
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage    2.8.5
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI    5.5.2
com.apple.nvenet    2.0.22
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBOHCIPCI    1.0.1
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331    800.20.24
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort    3.1.8
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBEHCIPCI    1.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager    161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC    2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET    1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons    4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS    2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC    4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC    1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient    218.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall    163
com.apple.security.quarantine    3
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet    8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement    218.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageDriver    1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient    900.4.1
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl    3.12.6
com.apple.kext.triggers    1.0
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib    272.51.3
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib    525
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert    1.1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP    2.2.6
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport    4.4.3f4
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDANV50HalTesla    10.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController    1.0.14d1
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDAResmanTesla    10.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController    272.51.3
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily    272.51.3
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy    1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily    6.0.0d7
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily    204.3
com.apple.vecLib.kext    1.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface    108.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily    11
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily    4.4.3f4
com.apple.driver.CoreCaptureResponder    1
com.apple.iokit.IOSlowAdaptiveClockingFamily    1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport    2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily    2.4.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC    3.1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite    900.4.1
com.apple.driver.usb.IOUSBHostHIDDevice    1.0.1
com.apple.driver.CoreStorage    517.20.1
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHub    1.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver    900.4.1
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHostCompositeDevice    1.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice    3.7.7
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily    1.8
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily    1.8
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily    1.8
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI    2.6.2
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily    3.7.7
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily    4.5.8
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBOHCI    1.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family    1110.26
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily    3.2
com.apple.driver.corecapture    1.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily    2.8.1
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBEHCI    1.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM    2.0
com.apple.driver.NVSMU    2.2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily    900.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHostFamily    1.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHostMergeProperties    1.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime    2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily    2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily    1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox    300.0
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch    1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore    2
com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity    1.0.5
com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager    1.0
com.apple.driver.DiskImages    417.1
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily    2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily    31
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore    28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform    4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily    2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily    1.4
com.apple.kec.pthread    1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto    1.0
com.apple.kec.Libm    1


----------

